# Man hours. Is it sexist?



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

We have had mostly female Painters.

man Hours?
woman hours?
hours?
person hours?

Now what?


----------



## sparkie5 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Military...Terms*

In the military decades ago, like 1970's, the term ServiceMan was changed to ServiceMember so they became politicaly correct or whatever and could keep the same "SM" on paperwork/forms.

That was an easy solution for them. 

But, ManHours....hmmm....That was taken from mankind and man vs animals, long ago? 

I think woman hours is awkward. Plus the hours between man vs woman does not usually need to be seperate. 

Labor hours, person hours, human hours...I like labor hours, IMHO.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

"Man" is a sufficiently generic term for the human race without regard to sex, and does not necessarily mean "males". I struggle not to put much intellectual effort into such frivolities.


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

Let me just say this. If I was the type of person that got offended..


I WOULDN'T HAVE A JOB!!!!!


I used to work for this HVAC guy (until he retired) who would refer to the women he was talking to on the phone as , Dames, Broads, B*itches, and I am sure you can think of a few more. Did I care? NO! As long as no one called me that. 

For the amount of men I have worked with, I could be living off of sexual harrassment lawsuits right now! 

So I will stand alone - with no united female front, because most women will think I am horrible, and have no self worth because I don't get offended. But ya know what? It is what it is!! I get the run around from time to time because of my female voice on the other line, and it can be aggravating, but I like my man to be a man, and he likes his woman to be a woman. I have better things to worry about than how people are phrasing things. :w00t:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

The term never offended me!


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

dougchips said:


> The term never offended me!


Same here, but I am George and you are ...Doug?

Labour hours was a good suggestion.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

boy, people have way too much time on their hands, or they are so insecure with their gender, that they have to worry about terminology that was established yrs. ago. there is nothing derrogatory, nor sexist with the words "manhours"...my response to any woman whom that bothered would be...."something really must be irritating you, you do know the adhesive strip goes towards the panty, don't you?"...


----------



## sparkie5 (Oct 15, 2006)

George Z said:


> Same here, but I am George and you are ...Doug?
> 
> Labour hours was a good suggestion.


 
Well said. ANd on the whole issue, sometimes it depends on frequency, tone of voice, implied intent, intuition. Maybe safer to avoid it all together.

Applies to sexual harrassment. Two people can say the same thing but ya gotta factor in intent. At first that seemed unfair. But I discussed it w/ my sister, JIW electrician and she pointed out intent. Body language and tones speak loudly, kindof like "picture speaks 1000 words":. 

But I hate to hear of a woman taking advantage of the above. One bad apple..........IMHO


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

dayexco said:


> something really must be irritating you, you do know the adhesive strip goes towards the panty, don't you?"...



Typical! A woman can't have a "moment" without it being PMS! :jester:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

nobody can call me sexist. the best pipelayer i've EVER had was a woman. she worked for me for 3 yrs. until she got married and decided she wanted to have a family and stay at home with them. it isn't/wasn't my intent to offend anybody here. i just think this whole thing has gone overboard. we as employers are close enough to our checkbooks to know that in reality, an employee is nothing more than a tool...now wait a minute, you're going to say that's cruel and cold...BUT, a good tool, whether male, or female....you take damn good care of. bad tools you get rid of.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

The best wife I had was a woman, the best mom I had was a woman, but the best dancers are on the "MAN SHOW".


----------



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

I would have ever know that, yea, the panty strip thingy, I guess that either makes me a total *** or or real stud,


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

dayexco said:


> . it isn't/wasn't my intent to offend anybody here. i just think this whole thing has gone overboard.


Dayexco - I hope you knew I was joking when I said this: 



> Typical! A woman can't have a "moment" without it being PMS!


 That is why I had the :jester: smiley - he is supposed to represent jester - joke! :laughing: 

Typical man - twisting my words around! :jester: :jester: :jester:


----------



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

dougchips said:


> The best wife I had was a woman, the best mom I had was a woman, but the best dancers are on the "MAN SHOW".


Speaking of man show - and to go off topic..... is the "Man show boy" the funniest or what? I love the video of him selling Beer for a quarter.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

with all the PC going on these days, I've begun using the term "PWHours" It seems more fitting


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

If you Google "man show boy", he has 4 or fice video's
Selling beer
hitting on chicks (could not resist the term) on the beech
selling girl scout cookies
helping old farts to cross the street
buying butts, spank mags, and beer (funny)
hitting on chicks in front of a college?


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

George Z said:


> We have had mostly female Painters.
> 
> man Hours?
> woman hours?
> ...


I doubt they get offended, I wouldn't. but then again, I'm not working in a field dominated by men either. It might get old for them. If you have mostly women, then I'd just play it safe and say 'Labor hours' too. I think it's nice that you're considerate of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I decree that it will be hence-forth be known as "warm-body hours".

Make it so, Zulu.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Tscarborough said:


> I decree that it will be hence-forth be known as "warm-body hours".
> 
> Make it so, Zulu.


Warm Body Hours?


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

This is silly to worry about. If someone is this moronically PC then I don't want to work with them, for them or have them working for me. You need to have at least a few layers of skin to keep the blood in.


----------

